# Customs bill on Imported games



## goemon_guy (Jul 31, 2014)

Long story short, I bought a bunch of Super Famicom games on eBay (52 games total), from Japan.
The subtotal was $137.83USD. No big deal.
Then shipping was tacked on; make the total $258.83USD. (~290CAD)
Again, as expected.

NOW, Canada Post brings me the bill: an additional $139.56CAD for my purchase, thanks to import taxes/duty from customs.
Like, what? That's nearly as much as I paid for the items.
I was definitely expecting some customs fees, but not this much.

So, my question is: *how on earth is this fee calculated?*
My best guess is the large volume of games boosted the price, but I honestly don't know.
They wouldn't even take debit, so I couldn't even get my games today, and I'll have to go and pick them up tomorrow, and pay this massive bill.

I ordered two Wii U Pro controllers from Play-Asia a couple months ago, and their customs bill only totaled $20...


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 31, 2014)

Customs tax is a percentage of the new value of those games iirc.
Or some similar bullshit.

That's why I try n contact sellers if they can mark it as gifts.


----------



## 3DSXLGamer (Jul 31, 2014)

Just bought 2 extended Wii-U batteries from YesAsia, hope I don't get a import fee but I'm almost certain I will. Seems random what they charge obviously throw in tax on it and some handling fee.


----------



## goemon_guy (Jul 31, 2014)

I dunno, this seems outrageous.
If I include shipping, it's almost 50% tax here.
If I don't, they practically DOUBLED the price of my games.

I want to know how they even calculated it.
I honestly doubt they opened the box and counted the value of all games and slapped their total on it as taxes.

Has anyone ever had any luck disputing customs charges?


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 31, 2014)

Doesn't it say on the bill or can't you get one? If they tax you here (UK), you generally get a breakdown of charges (value of goods, tax to pay, duty to pay, handling fee).

Nothing like that there?


They won't have counted all the games. They will have just gone on the value declared on the shipping/customs form.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 31, 2014)

http://www.dutycalculator.com/

According to this, with all the values you submitted (and guessing which Canadian province, but meh), customs charges should've only totaled ~$20CAD.

You should probably contact the post office, see what the fuck they're on about.


EDIT: Woah wait hold on...After doing a little bit of math and calculating how much you paid for shipping, the Canadian Post bill (the $139) is asking for the exact amount of shipping PLUS the import tax...Meaning, I think they're charging you twice for shipping...

Because from my basic math, you paid $121 for shipping and the total import tax according to the site above was like ~$18.something CAD. Which totals the $139.

Which is strange.


----------



## goemon_guy (Jul 31, 2014)

Armadillo, They just gave me the Canada Post invoice thing, saying that I can pick it up tomorrow.
No physical customs form or anything. (I would've liked to have seen it, but meh.)

Tom Bombadildo, I'm pretty sure I listed all the info that would be required, other than my province (Nova Scotia).
I did the same calculation with that website earlier, and got a similar result as well.
I even tried a different site and got ~$40CAD. (A lot less bullshit than $140...)

Honestly, I hope you're right about the doubled shipping fees.
But does that mean that they'll only charge me the $20, or are they gonna follow through and screw me over? >.<


----------



## Issac (Jul 31, 2014)

Wow that's a lot!
I had to pay $ 276 CAD in taxes (customs) for the guitar I bought from the states, but that's because it's a 25% tax thing here in Sweden (and the guitar was over $1000).

Call them up and see if there has been any mistake somewhere. I think Tom Bombadildo's guess sounds legit.

EDIT: You should get the specifications when you pick up the package (it *should* be attached like in a plastic bag on the package (That's how packages I've got from all over the world looks)).


----------



## goemon_guy (Jul 31, 2014)

Well, they don't have the package in their system now, when I called, so I'll have to call again later.

Crossing my fingers, and hoping that you guys're right.


----------



## emmanu888 (Jul 31, 2014)

I think i payed 25 bucks of customs when i got a package from UPS.  (Which was a set of Madoka Magica necklaces) I got two things recently. (DDR GB from Japan and a GBA and GBC link cable from Hong Kong) And i didn't payed customs on those, neither did i payed customs on my Everdrive 64 or the games i ordered from JJGames. I'm planning to get a complete set of Novi Stars and i hope i won't get billed on customs


----------



## cinhomartins (Jul 31, 2014)

In most countries the shipping cost is considered for taxing purposes. Here in Brasil the import tax is 60%... you didn't even check the import tax before buying? :eek:


----------



## tbb043 (Jul 31, 2014)

cinhomartins said:


> you didn't even check the import tax before buying? :eek:


 

A lot of times you just don't get charged anything. I know the few times I've ordered from overseas I never had to pay customs, and I don't remember asking them to pull that "declare as a gift" fraud or anything. Not that I'm opposed to such things. Fuck taxes.


----------



## goemon_guy (Jul 31, 2014)

Well, I got a hold of them, and apparently the total is right, broken into duty, import tax and something else.
It'll be easier to deal with in person tomorrow, and see how it was all broken down, since they wouldn't tell me over the phone.

Seems a little steep if you ask me, but I dunno.
I'll have to have a closer look tomorrow when I go pick it up.

Damn customs... >_>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 31, 2014)

most importing laws are bullshit, just look at the vehicle importing laws/fees


----------



## Issac (Jul 31, 2014)

goemon_guy said:


> Seems a little steep if you ask me, but I dunno.
> I'll have to have a closer look tomorrow when I go pick it up.


 

Let us know how it goes, man!


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 31, 2014)

goemon_guy said:


> Well, I got a hold of them, and apparently the total is right, broken into duty, import tax and something else.


 
"something else" is probably some bullshit handling fee from post office.

Same here, if a package gets charged you get VAT + Duty + handling fee.


----------



## goemon_guy (Aug 1, 2014)

Pfft.
They (customs) valued my package at $864.08CAD.
--NOWHERE near the amount I paid.
That explains why the price in taxes was so damn high.

Now, what the heck should I do?
I can request a refund in some way using the form they have on the back, but how would I 'reassess' what I think the value should be? Just say what I paid? Or what?


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 1, 2014)

It has happened for a few Canadian 'tempers in the past that have ordered things, more often tools and other such things but this is pretty close to that. Typically it was resolved by bringing a bank statement or equivalent (how this works with Paypal around you remains to be seen -- Paypal seems to resist being a proper money company unless local laws force them to be) to them and saying "look at this, this is what it was and I would appreciate you revising your figures a bit".


----------



## Lumstar (Aug 1, 2014)

tbb043 said:


> A lot of times you just don't get charged anything. I know the few times I've ordered from overseas I never had to pay customs, and I don't remember asking them to pull that "declare as a gift" fraud or anything. Not that I'm opposed to such things. Fuck taxes.


 
I'm not sure why USPS is "behind" much of the civilized world, by rarely ever charging customs. Miraculous as it makes US residency for importers.


----------



## TheCasketMan (Aug 1, 2014)

The United States doesn't do custom fees right? Because I had bought stuff from Japan, China, UK, and never payed any custom fees.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 1, 2014)

TheCasketMan said:


> The United States doesn't do custom fees right? Because I had bought stuff from Japan, China, UK, and never had payed any custom fees.


 
IIRC, individuals in the US aren't required to pay any duties unless the value of whatever you're buying is over $200, hence why buying small stuff from overseas and such is "cheap".


----------



## Jayro (Aug 1, 2014)

I've never had such tax faggotry in anything I've ordered from overseas... Just show them the invoice from the order, and they will recalculate that for you.


----------



## VashTS (Aug 1, 2014)

yeah but that amount in USD is like $5.


----------



## Madridi (Aug 1, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> IIRC, individuals in the US aren't required to pay any duties unless the value of whatever you're buying is over $200, hence why buying small stuff from overseas and such is "cheap".


Over here, it's above approx $800 .. Nice to know where the US stands on this.


----------



## goemon_guy (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks to everyone who input their thoughts.



FAST6191 said:


> It has happened for a few Canadian 'tempers in the past that have ordered things, more often tools and other such things but this is pretty close to that. Typically it was resolved by bringing a bank statement or equivalent (how this works with Paypal around you remains to be seen -- Paypal seems to resist being a proper money company unless local laws force them to be) to them and saying "look at this, this is what it was and I would appreciate you revising your figures a bit".


 

I'm not sure I follow. What should I do to prove that the 'value' of the item that I paid is much less than their assessment?
I paid for the items with Paypal, but is it enough to include a printed receipt or something from Paypal, and send it as 'supporting documents,' in addition to filling out the small form they offer?

Sorry if I'm asking the obvious, but I've just never had this happen, and definitely want things to go as smoothly as possible.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 1, 2014)

That I do not know. The other times this happened people had the option for using credit card or bank statements. A paypal thing can say whatever you like on the other hand, sure I could probably fake a bank statement with a long afternoon but 

If the paypal happens to be tied to a credit card or similar then perhaps that as further supporting evidence.

The fact remains when this has happened in the past to people in Canada that if people have been able to prove what they paid for an item/items that they have been able to get things adjusted. I am not sure what the level of proof needed, especially as it has been a few years since last time and a few years in customs world is enough to render what you knew enough to hang you, is but it has happened.


----------



## bowser (Aug 2, 2014)

Yeah, show them your invoice and bank transaction and ask for a reassessment.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Aug 2, 2014)

In my country everything that's over 25 Euro/33 $ you gotta pay 33% for the thing more.


----------



## cinhomartins (Aug 2, 2014)

What bowser said...
You'll probably have to prove how much the itens are worth, so stick to the value you can demonstrate.


----------



## goemon_guy (Aug 2, 2014)

bowser said:


> Yeah, show them your invoice and bank transaction and ask for a reassessment.



But I don't have a bank transaction record, as it went through Paypal.
Sure, my bank account is tied to Paypal, but I imagine pulling up my transaction history would simply describe the transaction as 'money exported to Paypal' or something similar.
Would this be enough, or does it need to be specific down to the last detail?

This is the last thing I need before I can send a refund request.


----------



## Madridi (Aug 3, 2014)

goemon_guy said:


> But I don't have a bank transaction record, as it went through Paypal.
> Sure, my bank account is tied to Paypal, but I imagine pulling up my transaction history would simply describe the transaction as 'money exported to Paypal' or something similar.
> Would this be enough, or does it need to be specific down to the last detail?
> 
> This is the last thing I need before I can send a refund request.


You could probably do that in addition of showing paypal's invoice to show what the money "exported to paypal" was used for.


----------



## goemon_guy (Aug 3, 2014)

Alright then.
One final question: should my value include shipping costs or not, because Paypal will only show the total with shipping.


----------



## Madridi (Aug 3, 2014)

It doesn't seem like there is an exact procedure for this. So just get all the evidence you can get, with shipping or without, to support your case

And good luck


----------



## goemon_guy (Sep 27, 2014)

Coming back to this almost two months later, I figured I should update my situation.

After all this mess occurred, I sent in a form found on the government website, and included the Paypal and eBay invoices for my items, along with my request of refund of taxes on the overestimate and they sent me the difference (around $120 or something) as a cheque a month and a half later, only charging me tax on the original price in the end.
At least they were able to acknowledge their mistake, and hopefully if anyone else runs into this issue, they decide to take similar action against it.


----------

